

New hydrogen generating technology "competitive with gasoline" - charzom
http://www.physorg.com/news107446364.html

======
Kelevra
It sounds like the aluminum is consumed. Aluminum is plentiful stuff, but
energetically speaking, it's very costly to refine. I sure hope this goes
somewhere, but I'm not holding my breath, all the same.

------
mynameishere
For all of CO2's bad rap, it is a known quantity, and its effect of the
atmosphere is largely non-disruptive. The potential for releasing billions of
kgs of hydrogen into the atmosphere, well:

<http://www.physlink.com/Reference/AirComposition.cfm>

...there isn't much of it, and I'm not sure we can predict what will happen if
the amount goes up 100 fold.

------
gibsonf1
Wow - lets hope they pull it off!

------
stoptypingnow
carbon is black = bad, hydrogen is clear = good. this is all the science you
need.

